# Kundennummer



## Autorocker (9. September 2013)

Hi,
also ich wusste jetzt nicht so richtig wohin mit dem Thema....
Ich wollte mal wissen, wo man seine Kundennummer finden kann, außer die auf der Folienverpackung vom Heft, denn die hab ich schon weggeschmissen.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Ich glaube auf dem Kontoauszug. Schau mal nach, da könnte sie auch draufstehen.


----------



## Autorocker (9. September 2013)

Also es stehen 2 oder 3 Nummern auf dem Kontoauszug...welche das ist??? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## leckerbier (9. September 2013)

Warte doch einfach auf die nächste Ausgabe des Heftes, oder rufe einfach den Kundenservice an.


----------



## Autorocker (9. September 2013)

Nochmal 1 Monat warten ist mir zu lang


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2013)

Wenn du nicht warten kannst, musst du wohl oder übel bei Computec anrufen : COMPUTEC MEDIA AG: Kontakt


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5637686 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nicht warten kannst, musst du wohl oder übel bei Computec anrufen : COMPUTEC MEDIA AG: Kontakt



Ja, das geht wohl am schnellsten


----------



## Autorocker (9. September 2013)

Gut werd ich wohl so machen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2013)

Darf man fragen worum es dabei eigentlich geht ?

Wenn es darum geht, das Abo nicht zu verlängern, ist es am besten einen eingeschriebenen Brief (mit Rückschein) zu schicken, damit ist man immer auf der Sicheren Seite um beweisen zu können, das man vor der Ablaufzeit abgelehnt hat.


----------



## Autorocker (10. September 2013)

Ich brauche eben so schnell wie möglich meine Kundennummer ....Abo kündigen.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5637743 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen worum es dabei eigentlich geht ?
> 
> Wenn es darum geht, das Abo nicht zu verlängern, ist es am besten einen eingeschriebenen Brief (mit Rückschein) zu schicken, damit ist man immer auf der Sicheren Seite um beweisen zu können, das man vor der Ablaufzeit abgelehnt hat.



Hab ich damals bei der PC Action (gleicher Verlag) einfach per Mail gemacht und habe auch prompt eine Bestätigung per Mail erhalten. Damit war der Fall erledigt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. September 2013)

Ja, das habe ich auch mit E-Mail gemacht, hat bei mir auch funktioniert.
Wollte nur die sicherste Methode nennen, weil sonst die ganzen Nörgler daherkommen


----------

